# DFI Lanparty Ultra D 939 nforce4 board owners comment plz



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

Does Anyone have one of these bad boys and how does it over clock. I was offered one for 80.00 with a Sli bridge included for the Sli mod. It looks brand new and was wondering realistically what will it's fronside bus do speed wise and will it run Amd 939 chips at lower voltage with more stability. Also is it worth 80.00. I currently have a  JetWay 939GT4L-G-VC Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 SLI which will do 10x300 on my Opteron 185 but thats it. I was wondering if the DFI might go higher. The board I currently have I only payed 51.00 for new and overclocks very well, so i'm sure I can get 65.00 for it because it sells on newegg without a Sli bridge for 74.00 and I have a Sli bridge. This would mean the difference is only 15 dollars so is it worth it.


----------



## dino25 (Feb 17, 2007)

i have it...


----------



## trt740 (Feb 17, 2007)

and you have one that good but????


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2007)

that jetway is prolly pretty close to the max and you prolly wont see an extreme performance change maybe 310X10 but thats it


----------



## dino25 (Feb 17, 2007)

i think that max FSB is 465..a did't test it becouse i don't have CPU to test it..


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2007)

I read some reviews on these boards and STABLE FSB IS 350ish......If in fact the planets are aligned mine maxes @ 312x9 for now but i think it will go higher just need to fiddle around some more.     Also dino25 is sort of correct....mine actually says fsb range is 200-500 goodluck hitting 500 tho.


----------



## Grings (Feb 17, 2007)

i recently picked up a foxconn nf4 sli for £35 and it seems perfectly stable (so far) at 360fsbx8 (with clockgen, the bios only goes up to 300),


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 18, 2007)

This mobo doesn't really have a "htt limit" as I have 1 mobo and have had a myriad of results.

The important factor is your CPU.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fantastic motherboard the more I use it the more my jaw drops. Although the chip set fan is one loud bastard.


----------



## Kasparz (Mar 1, 2007)

On s939 DFI>all. No need to explain.
Use single card, buy Ultra-D
Use SLi, buy eXpert.
Use CF, buy CFX3200. Thats all.
I tried some Asus, MSI boards on s939, these are crap compared to DFI.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 1, 2007)

I had the SLI-D version, unstable POS, even after the thing was RMA'd. Avoid. Get something like a Foxconn instead.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 1, 2007)

Foxconn is great have a video card from them, but they cannot hold DFI's jock when making a over clocking motherboard. At least not yet that is. I've also had bad DFI boards but just because you had one bad one doesn't mean they are all bad. Plus the SLI D won about every award there is.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 1, 2007)

No, I had 2 SLI-D boards, both sucked. Hell I even have a review in an old magazine which shows how poor the board really is, in the review it wouldnt even complete 3dmark runs. FYI Foxconn can most deffinately stand up to the toughest competition and come out on top, and HERE is just one example.


----------



## regan1985 (Mar 1, 2007)

i have the rdx200 which is known as one of there worsed boards i its my best board i have ever had and its overclocks great!!!


----------



## trt740 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ket find me a good over clocking AM2 board would you from Foxconn.  If you don't mind. They are cheap here in the USA and I might upgrade next year sometime. I trust your judgment on this kind of stuff so let me know. Maybe I just got lucky and got a good board from DFI then. I know my 8800gts from Foxconn is nice as heck.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2007)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=26072
heres one this is the one PT uses and he topped a 3000+ @3ghz on a suicide on it


----------



## mortal (Mar 3, 2007)

Only on DFI LP ULtra-D you can give 4.0V to RAM and more than 1.8V to cpu.

Chipset fan is loud, but replace it with passive Zalman.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 4, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> No, I had 2 SLI-D boards, both sucked. Hell I even have a review in an old magazine which shows how poor the board really is, in the review it wouldnt even complete 3dmark runs. FYI Foxconn can most deffinately stand up to the toughest competition and come out on top, and HERE is just one example.



This falls under the well known dfi quality issue.

Some boards are perky.
A lot of boards are a pile of crap.

and some boards are flawless. 

I would like to comment, my dfi hasn't given me any talkback since I've been using my pcp&c psu.


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the ultra-d and my specs are in my sig. the board is rock solid, but i replaced the chipset fan with the hr-05sli. chipset idle temps are 32c and load 38c. 

the boards however need good power and good cooling. i have a hiper psu and it allowed me to oc another 10mhz on the fsb thanks to clean voltage over my thermaltake 420.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine runs rock solid and runs stable at 9x340 cpu at 1.475v . I'm not to sure there is much better than that in a 939 board.


----------



## pt (Mar 4, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Foxconn is great have a video card from them, but they cannot hold DFI's jock when making a over clocking motherboard. At least not yet that is. I've also had bad DFI boards but just because you had one bad one doesn't mean they are all bad. Plus the SLI D won about every award there is.



Foxconn  C51XEM2AA, pheraps equal to the dfi one with the 590sli, but i read that it has the world overclock record with a fx-62  

Foxconn has a couple good mobo's


----------

